# Corned Venison



## smoksignlr (Jan 10, 2006)

This worked out really well. I started with some venison roasts 6 to be exact. I first injected them with a salt and curing mixture. I then let that sit for 2 days in the same brine. I then netted the roasts and tied loops to hang. I hung them in the smokehouse for 8 hours at 200 degrees. I couldn't get them up to 160 internal temperature or at least I didn't get a reading because my son had a hockey game and the temperature had dropped by the time I got back. (don't worry I had someone watching). This is were I knew the force was with me I still had a great bed of coals in the fire pit so I got 2 large pots filled them with water put the roasts into them and lowered the pots onto the coals. I left them there for 45 minutes and that got them up to the temperature of 170. The final product tastes exactly like corned beef. I didn't have any cabbage in the house tonight so I had to settle for corned beef hash. It was awesome. Gary


----------

